# GCCF Administrative prefix question



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

My imported cats are fife and Tica registered but I want to register with the GCCF for showing. Trouble is I can't register my TICA prefix with GCCF for a year as I've just joined a club. If I get an administrative Prefix, can I change it in a year's time?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No, if you breed a cat and have no GCCF prefix you get the admin one for the kittens and it stays that way for life. Once you have the GCCF prefix you can then reg any other kittens with it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not all cat clubs require you to be a member for a year, so it would be worth ringing a few and checking if you need one urgently. If you have no luck, contact me privately and I can point you in the direction of a club that may help you.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

can you not just alter the prefix you have now?.. maybe add a letter.. like the breeder we got our 2 selkirks from she just added an extra r so both her prefix are .. oriana and orriana


----------

